# New iPod/iPad App



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just bought Songsterr from the app store. Excellent app for anyone looking for easy to follow tabs. I'm currently using it to learn some Pearl Jam songs. Shows all the alternate tunings used as well as different guitar and bass tabs. Even plays the part for you. An invaluable tool for me since I don't have the time to sit down and learn everything by ear. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Just bought Songsterr from the app store. Excellent app for anyone looking for easy to follow tabs. I'm currently using it to learn some Pearl Jam songs. Shows all the alternate tunings used as well as different guitar and bass tabs. Even plays the part for you. An invaluable tool for me since I don't have the time to sit down and learn everything by ear. Has anyone else tried it?


Thanks for the tip, I'm going to check that out!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

That sounds interesting,...off I go--------->


----------

